# Success! Finally made it... Thank you to all who attended & helped at redfish one



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 11, 2009)

***UPDATED on 09/02/2009 by Richie Lott***

[I HAVE SET UP A PHONE LINE FOR THIS EVENT. ANY OF YOU CAN REACH GIGI @ 912-690-3855. CALL OR TEXT MESSAGE. IF no answer, please leave a msg. and someone will get back to you ASAP. 

BONUS STUFF!!  - - PENN REELS HAS STEPPED UP TO THE PLATE OFFERING A COUPLE OF NICE GIVE AWAY PRIZES TO SWEETEN THE FUN A LITTLE! 

SHAKESPEARE FISHING TACKLE HAS STEPPED UP TO THE PLATE AND IS OFFERING A COUPLE OF NICE PIECES OF EQUIPMENT AS WELL! 
------------------------------------------------
IMPORTANT LINKS AND INFO FOR THIS EVENT: 

Who all is in for the Low Country Boil? See the link and reply in the thread linked here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=391210

BE SURE the boat/crew assigments are correct here.. Reply on the thread linked here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=385452 

General info about Redfish linked here:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=386924&highlight=

Info about Redfish Chumming is linked here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=401914

IF YOU NEED BAIT OR RIGS LOOK HERE: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=402153

HOW TO RIG FOR THE BULL REDS linked here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=399852

CONTACT RICHIE LOTT linked here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=402794

LIVE WEBCAST WILL BE HERE: http://www.awcast.com/view?445=kpf82w
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MEMBERS: Please read this post entirely, study the above threads closely, and read this post to the end so there isn't any confusion about times places or dates. Email richielott@bellsouth.net with questions, or PM myself or PAULD or GiGi.

Tilly Williams runs the Marina @ Hickory Bluff. He gave us the green light (thank you Tilly!! ), so we'll all meet and greet, BUT MOST IMPORTANTLY, WE'LL EAT and drink (BYOB). YOU DO NOT HAVE TO BE FISHING TO ATTEND, BUT PLEASE LET US KNOW YOU'RE COMING AND BYOB 

REMEMBER: You will be launching your boats frm the Jekyll Ramp and not at the Hickry Bluff Marina. Feel free to drag your rigs up there for the dinner if needed, there is plenty of room, but unless you're a member, you won't be able to launch there. You may want to be a member once you see what a unique place this is... It is AWESOME!

THE DEAL! - - We are clear for for that Saturday afternoon TO HAVE DINNER SEPTEMBER 12th @ 6:00 PM @ the Hickory Bluff Marina. We will be down there around 4 PM to start setting up. We are eating on Saturday night and FISHING ON SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 13th. Boat Launching could start as early as 6 AM on Sunday morning, and I will be there until 7:30 AM waiting to place everyone.

This is what is on the MENU. BYOB.

Sharks- Party tray of some sort.
JonKayak- couple of 2 liters and a desert
Richie- Hamburgers
Razor1- Low country boil!!
Retired- Fruit salad
FredW- 2 pies and some sweeeeeet tea!
PaulD- tater salad
Morelans- Cheese taters
Rifleroom- smoked boston butt
Ricky Harrington- pot, grease, cooker, hushpuppies
CRowland- Pasta Salad 
nitesbeacon - Baked Beans

Boat Crew and Numbers as of 09/03

Boat 1) Capt Richie Lott 
Crew: FULL

Boat 2) Paul D 
Crew: ROOM FOR 1 MORE!
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 3) --OPEN----

Boat 4) Micah Dean
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (2)

Boat 5) Charlton Paulk
Crew
1. Filled
2. Filled
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 6) JonKayak
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 7) Bouymarker
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 8) Trollin Fool
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 9) Sharks
Crew Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 10) Bossofthewoods
crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 11) Mudmanh41
Crew: FULL
Total anglers (3)

Boat 12) ratherbefishin
Crew: (FULL)
Total anglers (3)

Boat 13) Ricky Harrington
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 14) Retired - Bob & Doreen Ernst
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (2)

Boat 15) Goin Blue
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (4)

Boat 16) Brown 516
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 17) Capt Gary
Crew: Full
Total anglers (2)

Boat 18) Bpow
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 19) Chad Wammock
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 20) Andy Johnson
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (2)

Boat 21) TGattis
Crew: full
Total Anglers (2)

Boat 22) Limitless
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 23) DDB
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 24) rdo_jeep
Crew: full
Total Anglers 3


This is awesome. I look forward to seeing you guys. The Marina website is: http://www.hickorybluffmarina.com


----------



## BowShooter (Aug 11, 2009)

One question are we goin to do the dinner after we fish saturday.  And estimated what time are we launching at Jeckyll saturday morning?


----------



## retired (Aug 11, 2009)

Put us down for two.  Also we will come early to help cook and set up.  Doreen is going to prepare a lg. bowl of mixed fruit salad.   See ya.   Bob & Doreen Ernst


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 11, 2009)

BowShooter said:


> One question are we goin to do the dinner after we fish saturday.  And estimated what time are we launching at Jeckyll saturday morning?



We are fishing on SUNDAY MORNING THE 13th, we are eating the night before on the 12th. 

I think launching @ 7:30 on Sunday morning will be fine.... Like from 6 AM till 7 AM launching. I will be there around 6 AM at the Ramp and take you off in groups to good spots.


----------



## PaulD (Aug 11, 2009)

Special thanks to all helping us out with this and a BIG thanks to the GON staff.

I'll be at the ramp early as well to help anyone out who needs a hand. 
Cheif Paul will be in the house! Someone please make Richie and I some cornbread!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 11, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Someone please make Richie and I some cornbread!


----------



## jamrens (Aug 11, 2009)

I can bring about any bread we need I just need to know a week in advance so I can order it...

WHit


----------



## CCROLAND (Aug 11, 2009)

*Count me in!*

I'll bring whatever needs to be brought. I can also get there early and help set up and cook if need to. It will probably 2 or 3 with me!


----------



## ratherbefishin (Aug 11, 2009)

2 in my boat for sure. We will be glad to bring something to eat or plates, cups, etc. if needed. Just let me know. We will also come early to help out. Looking forward to meeting everyone and catching a red or 2,  Stacey.


----------



## jonkayak (Aug 11, 2009)

Look forward to seeing you guys there I'll have to let you know but I know I'll be bringing 1 maybe 2 others with me to the meet and greet. Pual or Richie just PM what you need me to bring and I'll see what I can do. I'll help out in any way. I will be fishing Saturday morning as well so I might can help out with the bait also.

Jon


----------



## morelans (Aug 12, 2009)

I will be there for dinner and fishing as well.  I am sure my wife can make up her special loved by all cheesy potatoes!  

I can help Scott on the grill too if he needs...  or whatever else needs to be done.

Looking forward to it!@!

Shawn

P.S..   Emailed Tilley as well.  Hope he is there to enjoy some good food and friends!


----------



## PaulD (Aug 12, 2009)

Love the offer to bring us cornbread!!!  To much!!!


*This is what we have to eat so far.

Retired- Fruit salad
PaulD- tater salad
Morelans- Cheese taters
Rifleroom- smoked boston butt
Ricky Harrington- pot, grease, cooker, hushpuppies
CRowland- Pasta Salad*

Y'all shot me a PM with waht your bringing and we'll update it.

Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## mudmanh41 (Aug 12, 2009)

Not sure if We are going to stay in a hotel or camp yet..That said I am willing to help cook for sure and bring  what ever we need at the last moment.


----------



## jonkayak (Aug 14, 2009)

????? I'm assuming it's BYOB? Should we bring ice or is their ice machine usable for drinks?

Put me down to bring a desert of some sort. Also a few 2 liters unless we should all just bring our owen drinks.

Me and my buddy will be fishing that morning but will make it a priority to be at the cookout area by 4:00pm (unless we hook a marlin  ) to help out in any way we are needed.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah, BYOB. I will have a cooler full of ice there. That is not a problem. Yeah, Jon.. Bring a few 2 Litres for good measure. I hope quite a few more teams step up and offer stuff to bring. I have got us the best place in the world to do this thing, and razor1 is ready to do a low country boil....  LET'S DO THIS!


----------



## PaulD (Aug 14, 2009)

Updated food list.

This is what we have to eat so far.
Ratherbefishin- Cornbread   ( that's right Richie, he's bringing us cornbread!)
Nitesbeason- Baked beans
Sharks- Party tray of some sort.
JonKayak- couple of 2 liters and a desert
Richie- Hamburgers
Razor1- Low country boil
Retired- Fruit salad
FredW- 2 pies and some sweeeeeet tea!
PaulD- tater salad
Morelans- Cheese taters
Rifleroom- smoked boston butt
Ricky Harrington- pot, grease, cooker, hushpuppies
CRowland- Pasta Salad


----------



## fredw (Aug 14, 2009)

Put me down for a couple of deserts (pies or cakes).  I'd offer to cook something up but it'll be kind of difficult.  I'll add some ice tea.


----------



## PaulD (Aug 14, 2009)

Done, thank you Fred.


----------



## sharks (Aug 14, 2009)

*redfish trip*

put me down for a party tray of some sort


----------



## PROLINE JIM (Aug 14, 2009)

Rick and I are going to bring a cooker and plenty of oil, just in case we need it, to cook hushpuppies and any thing else we need to cook.
Also put me down for plates,glasses and  paper towels.You think 100  will be enough?


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 15, 2009)

PROLINE JIM said:


> Rick and I are going to bring a cooker and plenty of oil, just in case we need it, to cook hushpuppies and any thing else we need to cook.
> Also put me down for plates,glasses and  paper towels.You think 100  will be enough?



Man that is awesome Jim... That'll be perfect. Yeah, I think 100 places will be enough. In the end, I think if we have 30-45 people, it would be a great turnout. We appreciate your help and all others who are chipping in with small tokens! Thank you...


----------



## nitesbeacon (Aug 15, 2009)

Please add some baked beans to list.  As we get closer and need other items, let me know.  Thanks for heading this up!

I'll also have a can of bug spray in case the sand gnats and mosquitos turn out to be fierce warriors that night.


----------



## PaulD (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Try to promote others to chip in as well. I just got a PM for 3 more boats and 9 more anglers!!!!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 18, 2009)

pauld said:


> thanks everyone! Try to promote others to chip in as well. I just got a pm for 3 more boats and 9 more anglers!!!!



nice!!!


----------



## Capt. Andy Hicks (Aug 19, 2009)

I hope I can make this cookout at least. you guys are gonna have a blast!


----------



## The Captain (Aug 20, 2009)

I am hoping to make it too, if I do I will bring chips and homade salsa thats out of this world!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 21, 2009)

Many thanks to the GON Staff and Board Moderators for helping with this... This is something many of these guys do not get to do very much and learn about a fishery that is valuable for the future and if all the stars line up, we'll catch some HUGE BULL REDS!

Thank you!


----------



## mudmanh41 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok Paul I have silverware,cups,and serving trays in the basement got 200.No need for anyone to buy these when they are all ready on hand.

Mudmanh41
Pat Hayes

PS  No Plates!!!


----------



## Limitless (Aug 23, 2009)

Limitless - total of 3 will be there

Bringing Desserts and extra burner and tank


----------



## jamrens (Sep 3, 2009)

CAN this get here fast enough????


WHIT


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 3, 2009)

jamrens said:


> CAN this get here fast enough????
> 
> 
> WHIT



Killin me.....


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is the link to the live webcast for the event.

http://www.awcast.com/view?445=kpf82w


----------



## jamrens (Sep 3, 2009)

i dont know what i am looking foward to more, fishing, food or chillin with some good friends..


WHit


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 4, 2009)

jamrens said:


> i dont know what i am looking foward to more, fishing, food or chillin with some good friends..
> 
> 
> WHit



ALL the above....


----------



## bouymarker (Sep 4, 2009)

i gotta bunch to do....and the sun is a risin'.


----------



## micahdean (Sep 4, 2009)

*red trip*

what happened to boat #3??


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 4, 2009)

HUmm..... Not sure on #3... Maybe PaulD knows.


----------



## PaulD (Sep 5, 2009)

Boat #3 had other obligations. He has been replaced, however, by another boat.


----------



## micahdean (Sep 6, 2009)

*weather report*

captain, looking foward to a good weather report like you posted a few weeks ago...


----------



## razor1 (Sep 7, 2009)

Capt. Richie,
     You know I will cook whatever you want...first time I have checked out this stuff and nobody told me they wanted cornbread...
Mere


----------



## PaulD (Sep 8, 2009)

Launching 25 ain't that bad, assuming everyone knows how to launch a boat it "should" only take a couple of minutes per boat. Richie and I will be there to help if anyone needs it.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 9, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Launching 25 ain't that bad, assuming everyone knows how to launch a boat it "should" only take a couple of minutes per boat. Richie and I will be there to help if anyone needs it.



 That's exactly right, PD. Then as you guys launch, PaulD and Trollin Fool will be bringing you guys to the spots in groups of 6-8 and I will personally place each boat on where to drop your anchor. It don't get any easier than that.

 This will keep you guys launching quickly and no one sits around too long. You might have to wait, but it won't be long as we are only fishing minutes from the ramp at Jekyll as mentioned several times. We have put alot of thought into this and how it will flow, etc.

PM me with questions... WE'RE ALMOST THERE!!


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Sep 9, 2009)

My partners have backed out on me so I have room for 1 in my boat. May get down early enough to fish Fri. Fishing Sat. & till 1 or 2 on Sunday depending on how good the bite is.


----------



## PaulD (Sep 9, 2009)

Guys, I have no problem, helping you launch your boat, park truck, etc. Just let me know, this is for you guys and we don't want you having to deal with any headache if we can prevent it. Just let Richie, Trolling fool, or myself know what we can do to help you and we'll be on it. I can tell you Richie has been working really hard on stuff this week.


----------



## GiGi (Sep 9, 2009)

I can help launch too if needed


----------



## bouymarker (Sep 10, 2009)

I doubt if i make it saturday for the cookout BUT I will be there Sunday morning...


----------



## The Captain (Sep 11, 2009)

You guys are gonna have a blast, wish I could be there but maybe next time.


----------



## oldenred (Sep 12, 2009)

the cookout was a blast, food was great and met a lot of ya'll. can't wait till tomorrow!!!


----------



## rdykes (Sep 12, 2009)

Had a GREAT time, thanks again to everyone involved in making this happen ! Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------

